

The Ways to Control Dreaming - lvevjo
http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2014/04/the-ways-to-control-dreaming/360032/

======
lvevjo
Past threads about lucid dreaming:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4047370](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4047370)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4032812](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4032812)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=54901](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=54901)

